# Hunting Trips, When and where are you going?



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Hey All,

With this being the off season, I thought it would be neat to see what others have planned for hunting trips this upcoming year.

So I will start it off, outside of typical day/weekend trips around the state,
I plan to be in Saskatewan the first week of October, and then plann to be in Missouri chasing snow geese in late February and early March. I also plan to be in South Dakota chasing snow geese in mid-late March as well.

So, What do you have planned?


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

DIY bow hunting Mule deer Sept 25 though Oct 2


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm hoping and praying I can make it to ND or at the least Northwest MO.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Nodak in early October as usual. Then just lots of Michigan day trips and overnights.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Don't know yet. Probably 2 weeks in the UP. Turkey in Texas in the spring with the 8 year old, Turkey somewhere with KLR in the spring, sea ducks somewhere on the east coast with TJ and KLR, probably a couple days in Canada and been kicking round a few days on Ocracoke Island for some sink box hunting.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

St. Paul Island in Dec/Jan for Kings


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

duckcommander101 said:


> St. Paul Island in Dec/Jan for Kings


Sweet. Who are you using? I spoke to Charlie a couple times a few years ago but wasn't impressed with him as a person so passed. If the new operator on St Paul works out I'd reconsider.


----------



## Laphroaig (Dec 13, 2011)

Habitat Flats in Missouri.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't have a darned thing planned.


Geese and park ducks in the field and will have to wait on the divers to make plans then.

Hitchhiking with a boatload of diver dekes and a layout boat isn't something that I relish the thought of.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Not positive yet but looks like a week or so in Maine with zeak and a couple other good friends then back to Rhode island with caddis and klr. Then prolly another trip back with airboat Joe zeak and flints finest. Then hopefully spend the spring chasing snows. I really wanted to go to Alaska this year but couldn't pull that together. Plus im about to drop some coin on my teeth so that may impact my plans as well.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Texas gulf coast in early January.

I'd like to hunt oldsquaw with someone in Michigan who has some experience and a good vessel. Wonder if anyone knows who could put a guy on a trip like that?


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Going to Manitoba again in September.

Going to North Dakota again with the family in early October.

Going to be visiting the relatives again in late November and Late December that gives me two weeks of Lake Erie in Ohio.

Seems like a good season to me when you mix in the local hunting in the UP.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

A Traditional archery rut hunt in Ohio.

Second split ducks in Indiana.

Late Feb. goose in Indiana.

Spring snows in Missouri.

If time and funds allow, I'd like to try for a turkey Grand Slam as well.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

duckcommander101 said:


> St. Paul Island in De
> /January for Kings


I'll be on Saint Paul Island the week of Jan 7th chasing kings and hari's with a good friend. 190 days until the fun begins.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a Saginaw bay hunt purchased for the old man and I.

Also shooting for a spring snow goose hunt with him. If you are interested in pointing me in the right direction PM me with a guide you would suggest. Or if you can get a group rate we are 3 in a group for sure.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Dahmer,

I can hardly wait to see the pics you post from that trip. The mount pictures should be great too. Best of luck to you and I'm green with envy


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nothing planned for waterfowl as of now but heading up to quebec with 5 buddies in mid September for caribou.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Went there last Nov...you'll have a ball.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Unexpectedly got 10/1-2 off. Now just waiting to find out which zone opens 9/29.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm guessing zone 1


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

october 3rd i'll be in another state finding the main ingredient for my Coot Gumbo...


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Nodak 3 rd week of october. Also buyin a layout boat soon. The divers are in trouble. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> My dad is getting old and i do not like to admit it but his days of hunting our getting slim. I would like to purchase a hunt for him and i. I took him snow goose hunting in Missouri this spring so this fall i would like to do a duck hunt. Any recommendations? I just want a good hunt. He can't do layout hunting anymore because of his back and knees but i think he would enjoy a diver hunt. I do not want to go to Canada, was thinking of Habitat flats but man is that steep. Anything local you guys recommend?


Not sure what you're looking for, but a pretty low effort/stress trip idea would be Fish Point Lodge on Saginaw Bay. I took my dad there when he was well into his 80's. They will taxi you right out to a floating blind, where there are chairs if you get tired or can't stand for long periods. Really about as easy on them as possible. Now I will say you may not do all that well on the ducks...2 or 3 is about what I would expect. But there are times when you'll do better. The owners are top-notch people, and have always treated us very well. Look them up at www.fishpointlodge.com

But if you're looking for very low stress/effort, *AND *really good hunting, I'm not sure where you will find both in one hunt.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

just ducky said:


> Not sure what you're looking for, but a pretty low effort/stress trip idea would be Fish Point Lodge on Saginaw Bay. I took my dad there when he was well into his 80's. They will taxi you right out to a floating blind, where there are chairs if you get tired or can't stand for long periods. Really about as easy on them as possible. Now I will say you may not do all that well on the ducks...2 or 3 is about what I would expect. But there are times when you'll do better. The owners are top-notch people, and have always treated us very well. Look them up at www.fishpointlodge.com
> 
> But if you're looking for very low stress/effort, *AND *really good hunting, I'm not sure where you will find both in one hunt.


I am not exactly sure yet either. He loved snow goose hunting. I am not sure whether or not i can get into Canada due to a reckless driving charge in Cali (blew a .08) 4 years ago. Otherwise i would just got o Canada. I am looking at a duck hunt with Tony Toye in Sconnie on the Mississippi River as well. So we will see. Had a bad experience with Fish Point lodge years ago and i know my dad will not go back there.


----------



## Duckslapper (Apr 10, 2011)

Grey Bruce Lodge, Ontario at the end of October for ducks and geese.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Duckslapper said:


> Grey Bruce Lodge, Ontario at the end of October for ducks and geese._OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Yes, that is where i would love to go. My cousin works for Fred Zink and he has told me about the hunting up there. They always pound them when they go up there to film.


----------



## BradG(00) (Jun 12, 2012)

As many honey holes in Michigan i can find.. **** is going down this year...good luck 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flints Finest (Jul 24, 2010)

T.J. said:


> Not positive yet but looks like a week or so in Maine with zeak and a couple other good friends then back to Rhode island with caddis and klr. Then prolly another trip back with airboat Joe zeak and flints finest. Then hopefully spend the spring chasing snows. I really wanted to go to Alaska this year but couldn't pull that together. Plus im about to drop some coin on my teeth so that may impact my plans as well.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



You never said zack was going, i may have to sit this one out


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Lol oh man.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

